# [Gothic 3] Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*

Howdy,
kann mir jemand sagen, wann GENAU eine Fraktion zukünftig mir gegenüber feindlich gesinnt ist?

Hängt das alleine vom Ruf ab? Zum Beispiel 50 Ruf bei den Rebellen bedeutet, dass von nun an alle Orks feindlich sind?

Oder wie oder wo oder was?!


----------



## chaos777 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 19.10.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> kann mir jemand sagen, wann GENAU eine Fraktion zukünftig mir gegenüber feindlich gesinnt ist?
> 
> Hängt das alleine vom Ruf ab? Zum Beispiel 50 Ruf bei den Rebellen bedeutet, dass von nun an alle Orks feindlich sind?
> ...


ich galube das hat mit Ruf garnichts zutun,so wie ic im forum gelesen hab
es geht darum wieviele Städte du schon platt gemacht hast
ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht die Städte angreifen erst alle Quests machen 
danach erobern.ich musste von neu anfangen,weil schon nach 2 Städten die ich platt gemacht hab,würden plötzlich alle gegen mich


----------



## Andy19 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*



			
				chaos777 am 19.10.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich galube das hat mit Ruf garnichts zutun,so wie ic im forum gelesen hab
> es geht darum wieviele Städte du schon platt gemacht hast
> ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht die Städte angreifen erst alle Quests machen
> danach erobern.ich musste von neu anfangen,weil schon nach 2 Städten die ich platt gemacht hab,würden plötzlich alle gegen mich


Weiß das jemand genau?
Hab jetzt 3 Städte befreit und der Oberork in Geldern (4.Stadt) meint, dass Jemand die Städte befreit und sie in Zukunft feindlich reagieren werden oder so ähnlich. Wird man bereits angeriffen, wenn man die Stadt betritt oder nur wenn man zum Oberork der Stadt will? Kann man sich rausreden, wenn man das Talent hat?


----------



## Dexter (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*



			
				Andy19 am 19.10.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 19.10.2006 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sofort nicht, erst der Boss erklärt einem zum "Staatsfeind" dann erst wird man von jedem Orc angegriffen


----------



## Andy19 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*



			
				Dexter am 19.10.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 19.10.2006 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das heißt man könnte alle Quests machen solange man nicht den Oberorks zu nahe kommt?


----------



## Dexter (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*

im Prinzip ja, man braucht aber einige Bosse, würde also Geldern nicht befreien und normal weiterquesten. 

Xardas schickt einen zum Boss in Geldern und der in der Festung hat ein Artefakt, was man soviel ich mitbekommen habe auch nur per "kauf" bekommt.


----------



## babajager (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fraktionenruf, Städtebefreiung und Feindseligkeit*



			
				Dexter am 19.10.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> im Prinzip ja, man braucht aber einige Bosse, würde also Geldern nicht befreien und normal weiterquesten.
> 
> Xardas schickt einen zum Boss in Geldern und der in der Festung hat ein Artefakt, was man soviel ich mitbekommen habe auch nur per "kauf" bekommt.



Man kann sich doch auch den Orks Anschliesen und die anderen Fraktionen wie Zb. Rebellen auslöschen, das Spiel müsste dann ja Komplett anders verlaufen, oder ?


----------

